# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort Owners Group



## spirits (Jan 24, 2009)

Is there such a group?  Thanks to the previous post for the idea.


----------



## barto (Sep 11, 2009)

Sign me up!  Anyone else???

Bart
Edmonton


----------

